# Low AMH high FSH good eggs possible??



## scoobylooby (May 13, 2008)

Hello there,

As you can see from my posting i have high FSH (highest 23) and low AMH (0.3) and i was advised not to have IVF. I was told i would not respond to treatment, and that no amount of drugs would get me to produce eggs. In order to accept this diagnosis (i.e early menopause) i felt i needed to try IVF just to be able to move on.

My FSH came down to 11. One ovary responded to treatment and produced 7 follicles. Of those, 4 eggs were collected. 3 were good and all 3 fertilised with ICSI. The treatment was not a success as i did not fall pregnant. My question is this:- is it possible for someone with my blood results to get pregnant or is it a foregone conclusion that my eggs are not healthy enough to produce a viable pregnancy?

My embryos were grade 1/2 so pretty good. But i am told my eggs could be genetically poor. Any advice/ experience with women in a similar boat? I am seeing my consultant next week, but just wondered if anyone else had any thoughts.

Kind Regards

Scoooby


----------

